# Breeders



## Daily_Dreamer (Sep 20, 2016)

Does anyone know any reputable home breeders?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Daily_Dreamer said:


> Does anyone know any reputable home breeders?


Hi! I'm not really sure what your asking. If your asking if there are byb who are reputable...I would say not. You might want to read all my threads about my girl Lacie, who what I thought I was adopting from a reputable breeder, claiming to be a show/hobby breeder, with all the right answers and you will understand why it's not the best choice.
There are so many wonderful show breeders who immerse themselves into the history, learning pedigrees and are dedicated to the betterment and future of the breed. 
Please take your time. Don't rush into finding a dog. It's not worth taking the chance and end up with a poorly bred dog like I did. My girl is 4 1/2 years old. To date, I have spent close to $35,000 just to keep her alive, let alone the time spent at specialist. Time I could have spent playing with a healthy dog, not with one who was so weak that I was never sure she would make another day.


----------



## Daily_Dreamer (Sep 20, 2016)

No I think I may have gotten confused on a previous thread that there were different types of breeders. I've never looked for/ used a breeder before so this is completely new to me. I usually get rescues. I was under the impression that there were show breeders and then hobby/home breeders that breed quality pups for the betterment of the breed.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Daily_Dreamer said:


> No I think I may have gotten confused on a previous thread that there were different types of breeders. I've never looked for/ used a breeder before so this is completely new to me. I usually get rescues. I was under the impression that there were show breeders and then hobby/home breeders that breed quality pups for the betterment of the breed.


Usually the home/hobby breeders are breeding for profit only, certainly not for the betterment of the breed. Im not sure if you have a price in mind that you can't go over but have you thought about contacting a rescue? Or asking a reputable show breeder if they have a retiree available.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

*breeder*

Hi to all,

I come to SM mostly to read about all the great things that you all talk about. And all the great pictures!!!!! (since my cloe baby is no longer with us). :smcry:

But, I have a question. My friend is interested in getting a Maltese from a breeder in NC. She live about an hour away from the kennel. It's call Wags n Tails Maltese. She is on youtube. Does anyone have any info on her?

Thank you all so much.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Cloe baby said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I come to SM mostly to read about all the great things that you all talk about. And all the great pictures!!!!! (since my cloe baby is no longer with us). :smcry:
> 
> ...


Please read all of the threads on what to look for in a breeder. Responsible breeders are actively showing so they know they are breeding for the best qualities of the breed, not just to put puppies in peoples' homes. You want to see that the breeder owns and breeds champions and actively shows her puppies. 

Someone who does NOT do that is what we call a backyard breeder (BYB) and we do not recommend getting a puppy from that type of breeder.

Save​


----------

